# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Burn Out en antidepressiva?

## ChristineK

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb sinds ongeveer een jaar een burn out. Na september vorig jaar wel weer wat goede maanden gehad, maar sinds februari dit jaar echt een burn out. Nu slik ik al sinds september vorig jaar Efexor, omdat er eerst gedacht werd aan een depressie. Ik vraag me sterk de werking af van een AD bij een burn out en of je er echt baat bij kan hebben of niet.. Iemand een idee?

Christine

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Christine K,

Wat ik hierover vond was;
Mensen met ernstige depressieve klachten kunnen baat hebben bij antidepressiva. Antidepressiva richten zich op herstel van de neurohormonale LHHB-as. Bij depressieve klachten is het cortisolniveau hoog, bij burnouttype 2 is het cortisolniveau juist laag. Vandaar dat u denkt dat antidepressiva bij burnouttype 2 mogelijk niet helpen. Uw gedachtengang lijkt logisch: bij posttraumatische stressklachten heb je ook te maken met een verlaagd en sterk prikkelbaar cortisolniveau en bij deze klachten helpen medicijnen niet. Je zou daaruit de conclusie kunnen trekken dat ook bij burnout type 2 medicatie niet helpt. Maarposttraumatische klachten zijn zeer goed beïnvloedbaar via therapie, onder andere via Eye Movement Desensitisation en Reprocessing. Er is sprake van een energieblokkade en de vermoeidheid kan na één sessie helemaal verholpen zijn. Dus een verlaagd niveau staat een snelle genezing niet in de weg. Dat soort turbogenezingen komen niet voor bij burnouttype 2, althans, dat is mijn ervaring. De vitale uitputting is extreem, de weg terug gaat via geleidelijke opbouw van activiteiten en via het steeds beter leren ontspannen, ademhalingsoefeningen goed doen, mediteren en yoga. Ook kunstzinnige activiteiten, luisteren naar muzie kunnen helpen. Aanpassing en acceptatie zijn van groot belang. Vaak blijven mensen hardnekkig overbelasting met onderbelasting afwisselen en helpen ze zich daarmee nog verder in de put. Vaak hebben mensen ook last van negatieve en sombere gedachten. Het lijkt alsof de uitputting dan met een depressie gepaard gaat en het zou kunnen dat antidepressiva dan toch helpen. Ik vind het altijd de moeite van het proberen waard en raad mensen aan een doorverwijzing naar een psychiater te vragen. De verwachtingen moeten alleen niet te hoog gespannen zijn, de bijwerkingen komen vaak eerst en dan pas de werking. En dan nog is het een proces van lange adem. Maar het lukt sommigen om op deze manier erboven op te komen, mensen die het zonder de antidepressiva de werkhervatting niet hadden gered. 
http://www.carienkarsten.nl/vragen/anti-depressiva.htm

Het belangrijkste is om te weten dat medicatie als anti-depressiva niet de oplossing is. Zoals gezegd deelt een burn-out wel tekenen van een depressie (comorbiditeit), maar kennen zij een andere oorsprong: geen stemmingsstoornis maar een energiestoornis. Hoewel medicatie in het geval van een depressie wel degelijk uitkomst kan bieden, pakt het in het geval van een burn-out niet het daadwerkelijke probleem aan.
http://www.hoewerktmijnlichaam.nl/an...-een-burn--out

Medicatie bij Burn - out
Kalmerings- en slaapmiddelen kunnen worden voorgeschreven om slapeloosheid en
rusteloosheid tegen te gaan. Deze medicijnen bevorderen het lichamelijk herstel. Het nadeel van deze middelen is dat er bij langer gebruik gewenning optreedt. Dat wil zeggen dat men meer van het middel nodig heeft om hetzelfde effect te bereiken. Afhankelijkheid van deze medicijnen kan optreden indien de medicijnen te lang worden voorgeschreven. Ze zijn dus alleen bedoeld ter ondersteuning.
Soms kunnen antidepressiva worden voorgeschreven tegen de gevoelens van angst, paniek of depressie. Het duurt over het algemeen twee tot vier weken voordat het gunstige effect van deze medicijnen merkbaar wordt, terwijl eventuele bijwerkingen direct kunnen optreden. Bij een gunstig effect is het aan te raden om de antidepressiva vier tot zes maanden te blijven gebruiken. Deze vond ik via http://www.informentaal.nl/index2.htm dan links op 'themabrochures' klikken en dan op 'burn-out' klikken dan dan opent zich een informatie brochutre over burn-out.

Ik weet het verder ook niet, maar ik hoop dat je wat aan deze informatie hebt  :Smile: 
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------

